

Why Handwriting Must Die - sloyan
http://www.miller-mccune.com/culture-society/handwriting-is-history-6540/

======
palish
This is blogspam. Link to the source: [http://www.miller-mccune.com/culture-
society/handwriting-is-...](http://www.miller-mccune.com/culture-
society/handwriting-is-history-6540/)

~~~
shambleh
Blogspam and flamebait. I generally have to chuckle whenever anyone calls for
the "death" of whatever (e.g. handwriting, shaking hands, installed operating
systems, programming languages). If said item is so supposedly offensive or
heinous, but managed to help us be productive in some fashion for a reasonable
amount of time, declaring it needs to go reeks of insecurity.

------
rudiger
If writing words by hand is too slow for your mind, you're not thinking hard
enough. The speed of touch-typing approaches the speed of cognition, but deep
analytical and creative thought is much slower than even the slowest forms of
committing information to a medium (eg. engraving a stone tablet).

~~~
tjoff
The "speed of cognition" I'd imagine is mainly limited by the fact that most
people say (in their mind) what they read/write as they go along and we can
only speak so fast. With writing we are also limited by our fingers but
reading can go much faster if one learns to get rid of the inner voice (speed
reading).

And even though I agree with you that touch-typing isn't that much of a
limiting factor when compared to the time required to come up with something
sensible but unfortunately, at least for me, those deep analytical and
creative thoughts doesn't produce a steady stream of characters but rather
bursts of sentences and paragraphs and taking the time to writing them out
obstructs the thought process (depending on what I'm doing (most of what I do
isn't that challenging)). So I'd say that the speed improvements of touch-
typing compared to handwriting can be quite useful (and being able to get rid
of it entirely by taking 'snapshots' of a current thought process, continue,
and then later go back and summarize and formulate all snapshots would be
awesome).

------
michaelpinto
I disagree with this statement: “Most of us know, but often forget, that
handwriting is not natural. We are not born to do it." Handwriting evolved out
of pictograms, which evolved from doing artwork. So writing is very natural
because it's really a form of drawing if you think about it.

------
samuel1604
handwriting cannot be beaten when your cell has no battery and you need to
pick-up the number of that foxy lady, bonus (or not) you will look like a
vintage hipster...

